# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الاخبار والاعمدة /الثلاثاء 18يناير 2011

## حافظ النور

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في السلك
كفر البطيخ
• لجنة افريقيا للمحليين شافت استادنا 
• قالوا عجبهم 
• جنس عجب 
• عجب شديد
• لأ 
• اخير ما يعجبهم 
• لانو في ناس ماعاجبهم العجب 
• بالمناسبه 
• امس قابلت مريخابي اصيل 
• حكي لي 
• قال لي افتتاح استاد المريخ كنت حاضرو 
• والزعيم 
• الزعيم الازهري ( زعيم في افتتاح استاد الزعيم ) 
• قال في كلمته بمناسبة الافتتاح 
• السنه الجايه نجي نفتتح التاني دور 
• طبعا زمان السودانيين كانوا بقولوا للطابق التاني تاني دور 
• وبقولوا للفيلا سرايا 
• وصدقت نبوءة الزعيم 
• الاستاد اصبح تاني دور 
• تم دور واتدور 
• وفات علي الزعيم الراحل ان يذكر حوض السباحه 
• لكن ملحوقه يازعيم 
• وبنعتبرك قلتها ضمن كلمتك تاني دور 
• لانو خيالك واسع 
• وبقليل من الكلام تعني الكثير 
• واظنك خصصت الزعيم بتلك الكلمات 
• لانك ذكرت فيما بين الاحرف 
• ومابقراها الا الحصيف 
• انا شخصيا قريت بين سطورك 
• سيكافتين ومانديلا ودبي والشارقه واندية افريقيا (2011) والسوبر
• كاس العالم للانديه ما بجزم باني قريتو 
• لكن زي اللمحت الحضري والعجب وبلاتر 
• بلاتر البجيبو شنو غير كاس العالم ؟ 
• رحمه واسعه ايها الزعيم الازهري
• اها 
• ابو السا جا ؟ 
• اصلوا مابصدق 
• لكن المؤمن صديق 
• بصدق اي شئ 
• بصدق لو قالوا سادومبا في القاهره 
• وبتمرن سري 
• داير يفاجئ الناس 
• داسينوا 
• عشان الاهلي والزمالك ما يشوفوهوا 
• بصدق لو قالوا بتمرن باسم فيلكس 
• عشان العين 
• بصدق لو قالوا مكنة جوازاتهم فيها ترس عضه 
• قامت اكلت جواز سادومبا الجديد 
• بصدق لو قالوا جاي علي مطار بلدهم 
• راكب امجاد 
• بتاع امجاد ما مرخص 
• زاغ من ناس المرور 
• انقلب في الخور 
• بصدق 
• موش زيمبابوي فيها خيران برضوا ؟ 
• بصدق لو قالوا ناس سادومبا عندهم قرد 
• مربينوا من صغير 
• عشان كده ما بربطوهوا 
• حايم ساااااي 
• لافي زمبابوي كلها 
• والمغرب برجع البيت 
• بصدق 
• لوقالوا سادومبا بودع في امو 
• خت الجواز في راس التلاجه 
• وحضن الحاجه 
• القرد جا 
• ختف الجواز من راس التلاجه 
• والجريه الياها 
• حلة ناس سادومبا كلها جاريه ورا القرد 
• القرد طلع اطول شجره في زيمبابوي 
• قدر ما حنسوهوا 
• ابي ينزل 
• ادوهوا موز 
• قال ابيييييييييييييييت 
• جدعوا ليهو تفاحه 
• جابوها من بيت السفير الفرنسي في زيمبابوي 
• مسكها بيد واحده 
• ومكنكش في الجواز بالتانيه 
• رفض رفض بات 
• اها قال ليك ود حلة ناس سادومبا اخوهو الكبير شغال في المطار 
• ضربوا ليهو 
• اخر الطياره 
• والقرد قاااااعد
• ابي يفك الجواز اصلو 
• قالوا ليهو العزيزي حرق نفسو 
• كانو ما في زول بتكلم معاهو 
• قالوا ليهو في تلاته جزائريين حرقوا انفسهم 
• والقرد كأنو ماهنا 
• قالوا ليهو في كم مصري حرقوا انفسهم 
• ابي يفك الجواز اصلو 
• حرقوا ليهو قدامو تلاته زيمبابويين 
• يعاين بي قعر عينو 
• وماسك في الجواز قووووووووي 
• ياربي 
• القرد ده يحرقوا ليهو منو عشان يجدع الجواز ده ؟ 
• بخور ؟ 
• قالوا ابدا 
• يحرقوا ليهو كوشه !
• قالوا ابدا
• واحد زيمبابوي عجوووووز 
• قال ليهم نوع القرود دي اسمها ككولار 
• الا تحرقوا ليها دولار 
• ام سادومبا قال ليك صلحت لبستها الافريقيه ومشت 
• اتلفتت علي الناس 
• قالت ليهم كان كدي ياهو الما اداكم الجواز 
• ايسكوتي 
• ايسكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووتي 
• ميش الحضري طلع من كفر البطيخ 
• ومالو كفر البطيخ يا الدلعا دي ؟ 
• البتولد في كفر البطيخ يبقي مصري , ولا اييييييييييييييييييه 
• اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييه
• سادومبا !
• انسوا الموضوع ده 

سلك 
ننساك ! سادومبا انت !
والي لقاء
سلك

*

----------


## yassirali66

*كفر البطيخ يالدلعادي
تسلم سلك
زمشكووووووووور حافظ
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*مشكور حافظ و شكراً سلك .

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*صباح الخير عليكم .. 

& 

ابدت ثلاثة اندية مصرية رغبتها في ملاقاة المريخ اعدادياً والاندية هي "سموحة -الانتاج الحربي - بتروجت " وتحدد يومي الخميس والجمعة لاولي المباريات .

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*حسام البدرى يشيد بالعاجى باسكال ويصفه
 بالنجم الاول فى المعسكر الاعدادى
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*استدعى الاتحاد المصري لاعب المريخ وحارس مرمي المنتخب المصري والذي يستعد لمواجة جنوب افريقيا في تصفيات امم افريقيا وهذا وقد أكد رئيس دائرة الكرة عادل ابو جريشة ان استدعاء الاتحاد المصري لاداء واجبه يعد تأكيداً لجاهزية اللاعب ومستواه وخبرته المطلوبة في البطولات القارية ، مشيرا الي ان المريخ كسب حارساً سيكون له الفضل الكبير في مسيرة المريخ .
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تقرر ان تكون اولي مباريات المريخ الاعدادية مطلع الاسبوع القادم مع فريق الاعلاميين المصريين وتاتي التجربة في اطار التدرج بالمباريات الاعدادية والذي وضعه الجهاز الفني للفريق .

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ساد الانضباط معسكر المريخ بمدينة سته اكتوبر وقد ظل المير الفني حسام البدري متابعاً لكل شئ ، في ذات السياق أكد نائب مدير الكرة مجاهد احمد ان التفاني الكبير افاد نجوم الفريق لموسم حافل بالانتصارات المحلية 

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الدافي : اعمل علي حجز مقعدي بالتشكيلة 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*واصل نجوم المريخ تمارينهم بمعسكرهم صباحاً ومساء امس بمشاركة كل النجوم عدا الاعبين الذين انخرطوا بمعسكر المنتخب الوطني وقد جاءت التمارين بإشراف حسام البدري 

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*النجم العائد أحمد الباشا

لم اتردد في العودة والوالي قاد المفاوضات .

وجدت اهتماما كبير بليبيا .. والمريخ فقد الانسجام العام الماضي .

اللاعب السوداني مؤهل تماما للاحتراف .. ولن اجلس علي الدكة 

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بات  متوقعا ان يتم الاعلان عن الخطوات الخاصة بانشاء اتحاد رياضي تكاملي يجمع  دول حوض النيل وعددها عشر دول هي مصر والسودان وكينيا وتنزانيا ويوغندا  وبورندي و رواندا واثيوبيا وارتريا والكنغو وجاء ذلك خلال جلسة نقاش ضمت  رؤساء البعثات المشاركة
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*في  تطور مفاجئ قام المريخ ظهر امس بنقل بيت اللاعبين الذي سيستضيف معسكرات  الفريق للموسم الجديد والذي كان مقرراً له مدينة المهندسين بام درمان الى  مدينة شمبات بالخرطوم بحري.
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*قال عضو نادي الهلال الصادق مهدي الذي كسب استئنافه الاخير بخصوص عضوية الهلال انه كطاعن ومتابع علم بان المفوضية بصدد

مخاطبة  مجلس الهلال لمدها بكشوفات العضوية الصادرة من مركزي الطائف والتحرير  مؤكدا بان ذلك الاجراء ليس صحيحا لان مجلس الادارة هو خصم في هذه القضية  وكان الاجدي ان تعمل المفوضية علي التحري بطرقها الخاصة لتنفيذ هذه العضوية  ونحن كطاعنين سنتابع هذا الامر بكل قوة ولن نصمت لاي تجاوز للقانون او  محاولة التشويش علي هذه العضوية ونعلم كافة العضوية وبالارقام والاسماء.
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يديك العافية حافظ 

نواصل ..

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*في ايطار سياسة الانضباط فرض حسام البدري  علي طارق مختار وموسي الزومة متابعة المران من الخارج بعد ان تأخراء عن الوصول الي ارض الملعب وفرض عليهما التدرب تحت اشراف مدرب اللياقة ويلي 

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*المنتخب المصري يتوج ببطولة حوض النيل بثلاثية في مرمي يوغندا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

في ايطار سياسة الانضباط فرض حسام البدري علي طارق مختار وموسي الزومة متابعة المران من الخارج بعد ان تأخراء عن الوصول الي ارض الملعب وفرض عليهما التدرب تحت اشراف مدرب اللياقة ويلي 



 اذا بدانا عهد الانضباط بهذا الشكل نتوقع مستقبل زاهر للمريخ ان شاء الله
شكرا مجدالدين على الروائع
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*حسام البدري 

طموحنا يتعدي الدوري المحلي ولذلك نفكر بالصوت المسموع في ضم لاعبينا بالمنتخب 

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*البدري 

كلتشي وساكواها مازالا بعيدين .. وباسكال الاكثر جاهزية في الوقت الراهن 

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*

  في الاخبار المؤكدة ان تنظيم الصدارة الذي يتراسه طه علي البشير سيعلن وقوفه مع الكاردينال.
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*المدرب الصربي للمقاولون العرب 

لا أمانع في مواجهة المريخ ودياً وأعرف الكثير عن الكرة السودانية .

ساكواها لم يفشل مع لوريان الفرنسي والبدري سيعيد اكتشافه .

الجمهور السوداني مدهش .. المدرسة البرازيلية اقعدت الكرة السودانية .. والحضري اكبر مكاسب الاحمر 

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
قام  المدير الفني بنادي المريخ الكابتن حسام البدري بتحليل نهائي بطولة حوض  النيل الدولية مساء امس بين المنتخبين المصري واليوغندي باحدى الفضائيات  حيث تم الغاء المران المسائي واكتفى الفريق بمران الظهر.
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*ملامح خير تظهر 
وان شاء الله خير دائم
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*انهت السعودية مشاركتها بكاس امم اسيا بخسارة قاسية امام اليابان بنتيجة 0/5 

تخريمة :

علي قول سلك الله يجازي مازمبي السواها في الجماعة لي هسي ما وقفت 
هاع هاع هاع 

*

----------


## africanu

*حـــافظ ومجد الدين الله يخليـــكم ياحبايب وينور طريقـــكم

اخوكـــم مقطوع راســـو هنـــا من اخبـــار ســـودان المريخ

بس بفضلــكم خليتــو الـــواحد متابع ألاخبـــار وعـــايش الاحداث معـــاكم
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين . . حافظ و مجدالين
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0)     ‏حافظ النور, Ehab M. Al‏, ‏مجدالدين شريف
تم الاحتلال بواسطة قوات المجد الحافظية
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

حـــافظ ومجد الدين الله يخليـــكم ياحبايب وينور طريقـــكم

اخوكـــم مقطوع راســـو هنـــا من اخبـــار ســـودان المريخ

بس بفضلــكم خليتــو الـــواحد متابع ألاخبـــار وعـــايش الاحداث معـــاكم



ترجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*ربنا يديكم العافيـه.. واعــداد يبشر بموسم بطولات
ربنا يدينـأ الفي مرادنــــــا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*وجه الرياح


إرتباط البدري والحضري بالأهلي طبيعي
 
      لم ولن ينفك أبداً الثنائي المصري حسام البدري وعصام الحضري عن  ناديهما السابق الأهلي المصري الذي صنع ربيع إنجازاتهما وفيه تربيا علي  اصول كرة القدم والإحتراف والشهرة وكل شيء بل إرتبطا إرتباطاً وثيقاً  بأغلب الإنجازات التي حققتها القلعة الحمراء والتي تصنف بأنها الأبرز في  تأريخها منذ تأسيسها قبل أكثر من مائة عام وفي الأهلي تذوق الثنائي حلاوة  الإنتصارات وقسوة الخيبات.. لذا لا أري أي غضاضة في حديثهما المتكرر  بمناسبة أو بدون مناسبة عن الأهلي وإمنياتهما بالعودة لصفوفه مرة أخري  فلا يمكن سادتي أن ينفصل أي منا عن وطنه خاصة عندما يكون الإرتباط  وجدانياً مثل حالة البدري والحضري ولا أري أي معني للهجوم المتكرر علي  الثنائي لعدم قدرتهما علي تناسي أيامهما في القلعة الحمراء بشمال الوادي  بعد أن أصبحا في صفوف القلعة الحمراء بجنوب الوادي فما يحدث منهما أمر  طبيعي للغاية فرضته الكثير من الظروف ولو أصبح كل منا في مكان الحضري  والبدري لما تواني علي الإطلاق في بث همومه وأشواقه في العودة إلي المكان  الذي تربي فيه وتعلم منه كل شيء.. والواقع يفرض علينا التعامل بواقعية مع  التصريحات التي يدلي بها الثنائي خاصة البدري الذي يخوض أول تجربة  تدريبية إحترافية خارج أسوار القلعة الحمراء بل خارج مصر كلها فهو ومنذ  الصغر ظل مقيماً في القلعة الحمراء لاعباً متدرجاً في المراحل السنية حتي  الفريق الأول وبعد الإعتزال مباشرة دلف إلي خدمة الأهلي في جهازه الفني  فالبدري الذي شارف علي الوصول لعامه الخمسين قضي قرابة الأربعين عاماً  في القلعة الحمراء وهذا ما لا يمكن نسيانه حتي ولو تعرضت الذاكرة لمحو  كامل

·       أما الحضري ورغم أنه خاض تجربة إحترافية في سيون السويسري كأول  تجربة له خارج مصر إلا أنه لا زال يشعر بعقدة الذنب حيال ما قام به  بهروبه نحو النادي السويسري ذاك الهروب الذي كلف الأهلي المصري الكثير  علي المستويين الفني والمعنوي فقد كان الحضري يمثل أحد ركائز الإنتصارات  علي حققها الأهلاوية في السنوات العشر الماضيات بل كان رأس الرمح في كل  تلك الإنجازات بجانب بقية زملاءه وتصريحاته المتكررة وإعلان حنينه  المتدفق للعودة للقلعة الحمراء ما هي إلا محاولة للتكفير عن ما قام به في  حق الأهلي وحنينه المتكرر هذا لم يأتي بعد إحتراف اللاعب في المريخ بل  ظل ومنذ تركه للأهلي يعلن ذلك في أي منبر أو حتي في الأحاديث الخاصة  والجانبية بل وصل مرحلة الإعتذار العلني عن ما قام به في حق الأهلي  طالباً العفو والسماح له بالعودة مجدداً للقلعة الحمراء ورغم قناعة أغلب  الأهلاوية بضرورة عودة الحضري لصفوف ناديهم إلا أن هناك أعراف وتقاليد  سادت في القلعة الحمراء.. تمنع أي لاعب طعن الأهلي أو هروب منه من العودة  مرة أخري لصفوف النادي مهما كان حجمه وتأثيره في الفريق وهذا ما حدث  بالتحديد مع الحضري حيث إعتمد الأهلي علي حراس شباب من أجل سد الفراغ  الذي أحدثه رحيل الحضري ورغم فشلهم جميعاً في ذلك إلا أن  الإنتصار  لأعراف وتقاليد القلعة الحمراء كان أكبر من الحوجة للاعب وهذا ما حز  كثيراً في نفس الحضري الذي فشل في التأقلم مع كل الفرق التي لعب لها بعد  تركه الأهلي.. وقد يحدث له ذات الشيء مع المريخ لأنه معطون بحب الفانلة  الحمراء ولأنه إعتاد علي أجواء بعينها رغم تصريحاته المتكررة بأنه  سيمنح كل جهوده للنادي الذي يلعب له

·       لذا فإن التصريحات التي تخرج من الثنائي للإعلام المصري عن  تلبيتهما لنداء الأهلي متي ما طُلب منهم ذلك تبدو عادية جداً وتكاد لا  تخلو صحيفة أو قناة أو موقع مصري من الإشارة لهذا الأمر وأذكر هنا  التصريحات التي أدلي بها البدري لــ(السوبر) تعليقاً علي الإنتقادات  المتكررة له بسبب كثرة تلميحاته وحديثه عن الأهلي بقوله أنه لا يبادر  بالحديث عن الأهلي من تلقاء نفسه وإنما يرد علي أسئلة الإعلام المصري  وأنه الآن مهتم بالمريخ لإرتباطه معه بعقد يمتد لعامين وأدلي الحضري بذات  التصريحات.. ولكنها لا تمنع البتة حنينهما للعودة مرة أخري للقلعة  الحمراء.. وهنا لا بد لي من التعليق علي أمر تناوله بعض الزملاء بالإضافة  للمنتديات الحمراء علي الشبكة العنكبوتية عن بدلة التدريب التي إرتداها  حسام البدري في معسكر المريخ وحملت شعار الأهلي المصري وإنتقادهم له  ومطالبتهم بضرورة أن ينسي البدري الأهلي لأنه يشرف علي تدريب المريخ..  وأقول أن الأمر ليس مقصوداً من البدري للطعن في إمكانيات وقيمة المريخ..  وإن كانت من محاسبة فهي للجهاز الإداري الذي كان يجب عليه تنبيه البدري  لذلك خاصة وأن البدري لم يدلف من غرفته مباشرة لملعب التدريبات.. وحتي  وإن حدث ذلك فإنه بقي بشعار الأهلي طيلة فترة التدريب.. ولم يلاحظ أحد  ذلك حتي ظهر البدري علي شاشة إحدي القنوات المصرية.. ومع ذلك لا بد من  القول أن ظهوره في أجهزة الإعلام المصري مرتدياً شعار الأهلي لا ينقص من  المريخ شيئاً.. ولا أريد التبرير بأن البدري إرتدي بدلة تدريب تحمل شعار  الأهلي لعدم توفر معدات خاصة بالجهاز الفني ولكن لا بد من القول أن مثل  هذه الأشياء تحدث كثيراً وهي أشياء بسيطة للغاية رغم أهميتها ولكن  حساسيتنا الزائدة تجاه مثل هذه الأمور تضخمها رغم قناعتي أن هذا الأمر  لن يحدث في الأهلي إذا عاد له البدري حيث لن يسمح له علي الإطلاق إرتداء  بدلة تدريب عليها شعار المريخ لأن أندية منظمة كالأهلي لا تقع في مثل هذه  الأخطاء التي نقع فيها نحن

إتجاه الرياح

·       يمكن مطالبة البدري والحضري التقليل من التصريح بحنينهما العودة  للأهلي إحتراماً لمشاعر جماهير المريخ ولكن لا يستطيع أحد منعهما

·       الإرتباط بنادٍ مثل الأهلي له إنجازاته ومن ثم مفارقته يبقي أمراً صعباً للغاية خاصة لمن ترعرع في هذا النادي

·       لو كان إرتبط البدري والحضري بأي نادٍ صغير لا أسم له ولا تاريخ ولا إنجازات.. لما صرحا بحنينهما العودة إليه

·       برر الأستاذ الطريفي الصديق نائب رئيس الإتحاد العام ورئيس بعثة  منتخبنا لدورة حوض النيل.. قرار عودة المنتخب للخرطوم لأسباب فنية.. ولم  أدر ما هي هذه الأسباب الفنية التي تجعل الجهاز الفني للمنتخب يرفض إقامة  معسكر في القاهرة مع توفر فرصة اللعب مع منتخبات أو علي الأقل مع  المنتخب المصري

·       برز إتجاه لإقامة معسكر في أثيوبيا وبالمنطق المقارنة معدومة بين القاهرة وأديس أبابا من كل النواحي

·       المبالغ التي دُفعت لعودة المنتخب من القاهرة ثم الإقامة في معسكر  داخلي وتلك التي ستدفع لمعسكر أديس أبابا ومن ثم السفر لأنجمينا  لمواجهة المنتخب التشادي كان أولي توجيهها لإستمرار المعسكر في القاهرة  ومواجهة أي من المنتخبات التي شاركت في بطولة حوض النيل

·       التفكير في الهروب من ضغوط المريخ والهلال السماح لنجومهما  بالإنضمام لمعسكريهما بالقاهرة.. كان أكبر من التفكير في مصلحة المنتخب

·       إنتقاد الوزير سوار للجنة الإعلامية لبطولة المحليية بسبب ضعف  الترويج لبطولة المحليين لم يكن في محله تماماً لأنه إعترف أن ميزانية  الدورة ثلاثة مليارات جنيه تقصلت إلي النصف وطبيعي توجيه هذا المبلغ لما  أهم من الترويج الإعلامي للبطولة

·       لماذا لم يستنفر الوزير سوار شركات الإتصالات الثلاث(زين.. أم تي أن.. سوداني) للقيام بالترويج الإعلامي للبطولة

·       لو انفقت هذه الشركات1% فقط مما تنفقه في الترويج لمنتجاتها.لكفي ذلك بطولة المحليين

·       طبيعي فوز المنتخب المصري ببطولة حوض النيل للفوارق الفنية الكبيرة بينه وبقية المنتخبات

·       الفراعنة أكثر المنتخبات إستفادة من البطولة التي نُظمت أصلاً لإعدادهم لما تبقي من إستحقاقات رسمية

·       كما أسلفت قبل أيام فإن المنتخب الأوغندي وبما قدمه في بطولة حوض  النيل سيكون عقبة في طريق منتخبنا في المجموعة التي تضمهما إلي جانب  الجزائر والجابون

·       أعجبني إنفعال أستاذي العزيز إسماعيل حسن مع مشكلة الكابتن عيسي  صباح الخير ولم يعجبني تحسره علي إمتلاك لاعبي الجيل الحالي الذين لم  يحققوا أي إنجاز للسيارات والفلل والأموال في حين لا يملك جيل مانديلا أي  شيء

·       يا عزيزي إسماعيل هذه أرزاق ساقها الله إليهم وقدر الوالي أنه لم يحضر جيل مانديلا
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*

 المهاجمون.. لم ينجح أحد! * عجز مهاجمو منتخبنا عن تسجيل أي هدف في ثلاث مباريات خاضوها في دورة حوض النيل.

* سجل منتخبنا ثلاثة أهداف فقط بمعدل هدف لكل مباراة، ونالها مهند وهيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف.

*  لم يقتصر صيام المهاجمين على التسجيل فحسب، بل إنهم عجزوا عن تشكيل أي  خطورة على مناطق جزاء الخصوم، ولم نلحظ لهم أي فعالية تنبئ بأن حالهم يمكن  أن يتغير في مقبل الأيام.

* مدثر كاريكا، بكري المدينة، علاء الدين بابكر وهيثم طمبل كلهم كانوا صفر على الشمال.

* وكان بكري المدينة أفضل السيئين من بين مهاجمي المنتخب.

*  ظهر كاريكا بمستوىً متواضع، مثل علاء الدين بابكر، أما هيثم طمبل  فنعتقد أنه سيعاني صيفاً ساخناً مع المريخ والمنتخب، لأنه تأثر بتوقفه  الطويل عن اللعب، وافتقد حساسيته كقناص متميز يمتلك سجلاً تهديفياً مذهلاً  يصنفه من ضمن أفضل الهدافين في تاريخ الكرة السودانية.

* ولم ينل الطاهر حماد فرصة للعب قبل أن تتم إعادته من حيث أتى.

* من الواضح أن منتخبنا سيعاني هجومياً في دورة أمم إفريقيا للمحليين.

* المصيبة أن صيام المهاجمين استمر حتى في المنتخب الأولمبي إبان مشاركته في دورة سيكافا الأخيرة.

*  ونعتقد أن مازدا مطالب بالبحث عن خيارات جديدة على أمل أن يتمكن من إنهاء  حالة العقم الهجومي التي يعاني منها المنتخب، ونقترح ضم مقدم وعبده جابر  والطيب الماحي علهم ينجحوا في إنعاش الهجوم الميت.

*  ولم تقتصر حالة التوهان على خط الهجوم فحسب، حيث ساهم ضعف أداء لاعبي  الطرفين في تراجع مردود المهاجمين وأثر على شكل المنتخب عموماً.

*  عجز خليفة وبلة جابر والباشا ومصعب عن فتح جبهات هجومية في المباريات  الثلاث، وفشلوا في رفع عرضيات عليها القيمة، الشيء الذي فرض على المنتخب  الاعتماد على الهجوم من العمق باستمرار.

* وكان مصعب أفضل السيئين في الطرفين.

* ونقترح على مازدا الاستعانة ببوي ونجم الدين لتحريك الطرفين.

* ونرجو أن تسهم عودة راجي في دعم خط المقدمة.



السبب إلغاء نشاط الصغار

* نختلف مع من يعزون ظاهرة ضعف خط هجوم المنتخب إلى تعاقد طرفي القمة مع الأجانب.

*  في الموسم الماضي اعتمد المريخ على لاعبيه الوطنيين في خط الهجوم بعد رحيل  إيداهور وإصابة كليتشي، ونجح راجي في تعويض غيابهم بفعالية ولو في نهاية  الموسم.

* ولعب الهلال بمهاجم أجنبي واحد، هو سادومبا الذي تحول إلى بديل في النصف الثاني للموسم.

* وهذا يعني أن الحديث عن اعتماد القمة على المهاجمين أثر على المنتخب مجرد فرية.

*  هداف الدوري (مدثر كاريكا) وطني، ووصيفه وطني (عبده جابر) وصاحب المركز  الثالث أيضاً وطني (مهند الطاهر)، والرابع الطيب الماحي وطني، (بالاشتراك  مع سادومبا ووارغو)!

* وهذا يعني أن الكلمة العليا في عالم التهديف لم تكن للأجانب في آخر منافسة للدوري.

*  المشكلة تكمن في أمرين: أولهما إصرار مدرب المنتخب على الاعتماد على  مهاجمي القمة كأساسيين دون أن يغامر بمنح الفرصة لوجوه جديدة (عبده جابر  المنتقل حديثاً للأزرق والطيب الماحي لاعب الموردة ومحمد مقدم المنتقل  للمريخ)!

*  وثانيهما: غياب نشاط الصغار لمدة عشر سنوات، الشيء الذي أدى إلى قتل  العديد من المواهب الشابة في مهدها، وقد انسحبت آثار ذلك القرار المدمر على  الكرة السودانية كلها!

* وعندما تهمل الصغار، وترفض بعناد غير مبرر صقل المواهب الواعدة وتمنعها من أي منافسة فمن الطبيعي أن ترث حصاد الهشيم.



يوغندا عقبة كبيرة

*  قياساً على المستوى الذي قدمه منتخب يوغندا في دورة حوض وادي النيل فإننا  نتوقع أن يشكل هذا المنتخب عقبة كبيرة في طريق صقور الجديان ببطولة أمم  إفريقيا للمحليين.

*  نجح منتخب يوغندا في التأهل إلى نهائي دورة وادي النيل وابتدر مبارياته  بالفوز على رواندا بثلاثة أهداف لواحد، وخسر أمام منتخب مصر بهدف في الدور  الأول، وتعادل مع منتخب تنزانيا وصعد إلى نصف النهائي وتمكن من قهر منتخب  الكنغو (حامل لقب أمم إفريقيا للمحليين) بهدف نظيف.

*  أمس خسر المنتخب اليوغندي في النهائي أمام مصر بهدف لثلاثة، لكنه قارع  صاحب الأرض بقوة، وظل خاسراً بهدف حتى الدقيقة 70 وشكلت طلعاته صداعاً  دائماً لدفاع المنتخب المصري.

*  وفي اللقاء الأول بين المنتخبين صمد اليوغنديون حتى الزمن المحتسب بدلاً  من الضائع، وخسروا بهدف وحيد أتى في الدقيقة 92 بعد أن قدموا محاضرة في  كيفية الدفاع المنظم.

* سيلعب منتخبنا في المجموعة الأولى مع منتخبات يوغندا، الجزائر والجابون.

* وهذا يعني أنه سيجد صعوبات كبيرة لتخطي حاجز الدور الأول، لأن خصومه الثلاثة أقوياء.

* احذروا منتخب يوغندا، لأنه شرس ومنظم وصاحب شخصية قوية داخل المستطيل الأخضر.

آخر الحقائق

* المكسب الكبير الذي خرج به منتخبنا من دورة وادي النيل مبلغ خمسين ألف دولار أمريكي!

* ولن ننسى تألق طاقم التحكيم السوداني الذي شارك في البطولة وقاده الفاضل أبو شنب.

*  كسب المنتخب المصري هدافاً كبيراً في مشاركته ببطولة دول حوض النيل، وهو  السيد حمدي لاعب بتروجيت الذي سجل ستة أهداف ونال لقب هداف البطولة.

* كما كسب خدمات مهاجم الإسماعيلي الخطير أحمد علي المرشح للانتقال إلى الهلال السعودي.

* ونال لاعب الإسماعيلي أحمد سمير فرج لقب أفضل لاعب في البطولة.

* تذكرت مباراة الهلال الشهيرة مع الترجي أثناء مباراة السعودية مع اليابان أمس.

*  اهتزت شباك المنتخب السعودي ثلاث مرات في أول 19 دقيقة، وخسر بخماسية  تاريخية ذكرت السعوديين خسارتهم الكارثية أمام منتخب ألمانيا في مونديال  2002!

* ظهر الأخضر بمستوى مزرٍ، وأجبر مستواه المتدني سمو الأمير سلطان بن فهد على الترجل من منصبه.

* نال ثلاث هزائم في ثلاث مباريات، واهتزت شباكه 8 مرات ولم يسجل سوى هدفين فقط!

* الياباني.. مثل مازيمبي!

* حظيت بحضور الحفل الجميل الذي نظمه لاعبو المريخ لزميلهم عصام الحضري احتفاءً بعيد ميلاده.

*  جهز رفاق العجب تورتة كبيرة كتبوا عليها (ارقص يا حضري) وتجمعوا في إحدى  صالات الفندق وغنوا للحضري الذي استقبل اللفتة البارعة بتقدير شديد.

* تحدثت مع العجب عن الحضري فوصفه باللاعب الكبير والمؤثر.

* وقال إنه قائد ويمثل إضافة كبيرة للمريخ.

*  سألت الحضري: هل أنت مرتاح مع المريخ فأكد أنه حظي باستقبال حار ومعاملة  راقية جعلته أكثر إصراراً على تقديم أفضل ما لديه لناديه الجديد.

* ارقص يا حضري.

* الدافي متألق في التدريبات، وهو هادئ وقليل الكلام.

* مرة أخرى: إبراهومة الصغير رهيف وحريف.

* ومحمد شمس موهوب.

* بكل صراحة وبدون تحيز: شتان بين مظهر المريخ ومظهر الهلال.

* زي المريخ جميل وأنيق ومنظم وزي الهلال دون المستوى.

*  ونعتقد أن هذا الواقع أجبر فوزي المرضي على مطالبة مجلس إدارة النادي أن  يحذو حذو المريخ بالتعاقد مع شركة بوما لتوفير أزياء لائقة للهلال في  المعسكر.

* يرتدي لاعبو المريخ زياً موحداً في حلهم وترحالهم، وهو في غاية الجمال والفخامة.

* حتى الأحذية موحدة، ولا يوجد نشاز نهائياً.

* ويرتدي لاعبو الهلال أزياء مستهلكة من الموسم الماضي، ولا علاقة لها بالجمال!

* وهي عبارة عن سمك لبن تمر هندي!

* هناك عدة فرق تعسكر حالياً في فندق موفنبيك بستة أكتوبر.. والمريخ أكثرها أناقةً ونظاماً.

* 70 ألف دولار وفرت للمريخ أناقة لافتة.

* جمال غير عادي، ونظام يسر البال.

* آخر خبر: فرق يا إبراهيم!
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*شكرا حافظ
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مشكور ياحافظ اخوى
الله يديك الفى مرادك
للامام سودان المريخ
*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*فى السلك ياسواكيكو
*

----------


## nona

*مشكور ياهندسة 

وفعلا كما قال الاستاز مزمل فرق يا ابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في السلك
كفر البطيخ
• لجنة افريقيا للمحليين شافت استادنا 
• قالوا عجبهم 
• جنس عجب 
• عجب شديد
• لأ 
• اخير ما يعجبهم 
• لانو في ناس ماعاجبهم العجب 
• بالمناسبه 
• امس قابلت مريخابي اصيل 
• حكي لي 
• قال لي افتتاح استاد المريخ كنت حاضرو 
• والزعيم 
• الزعيم الازهري ( زعيم في افتتاح استاد الزعيم ) 
• قال في كلمته بمناسبة الافتتاح 
• السنه الجايه نجي نفتتح التاني دور 
• طبعا زمان السودانيين كانوا بقولوا للطابق التاني تاني دور 
• وبقولوا للفيلا سرايا 
• وصدقت نبوءة الزعيم 
• الاستاد اصبح تاني دور 
• تم دور واتدور 
• وفات علي الزعيم الراحل ان يذكر حوض السباحه 
• لكن ملحوقه يازعيم 
• وبنعتبرك قلتها ضمن كلمتك تاني دور 
• لانو خيالك واسع 
• وبقليل من الكلام تعني الكثير 
• واظنك خصصت الزعيم بتلك الكلمات 
• لانك ذكرت فيما بين الاحرف 
• ومابقراها الا الحصيف 
• انا شخصيا قريت بين سطورك 
• سيكافتين ومانديلا ودبي والشارقه واندية افريقيا (2011) والسوبر
• كاس العالم للانديه ما بجزم باني قريتو 
• لكن زي اللمحت الحضري والعجب وبلاتر 
• بلاتر البجيبو شنو غير كاس العالم ؟ 
• رحمه واسعه ايها الزعيم الازهري
• اها 
• ابو السا جا ؟ 
• اصلوا مابصدق 
• لكن المؤمن صديق 
• بصدق اي شئ 
• بصدق لو قالوا سادومبا في القاهره 
• وبتمرن سري 
• داير يفاجئ الناس 
• داسينوا 
• عشان الاهلي والزمالك ما يشوفوهوا 
• بصدق لو قالوا بتمرن باسم فيلكس 
• عشان العين 
• بصدق لو قالوا مكنة جوازاتهم فيها ترس عضه 
• قامت اكلت جواز سادومبا الجديد 
• بصدق لو قالوا جاي علي مطار بلدهم 
• راكب امجاد 
• بتاع امجاد ما مرخص 
• زاغ من ناس المرور 
• انقلب في الخور 
• بصدق 
• موش زيمبابوي فيها خيران برضوا ؟ 
• بصدق لو قالوا ناس سادومبا عندهم قرد 
• مربينوا من صغير 
• عشان كده ما بربطوهوا 
• حايم ساااااي 
• لافي زمبابوي كلها 
• والمغرب برجع البيت 
• بصدق 
• لوقالوا سادومبا بودع في امو 
• خت الجواز في راس التلاجه 
• وحضن الحاجه 
• القرد جا 
• ختف الجواز من راس التلاجه 
• والجريه الياها 
• حلة ناس سادومبا كلها جاريه ورا القرد 
• القرد طلع اطول شجره في زيمبابوي 
• قدر ما حنسوهوا 
• ابي ينزل 
• ادوهوا موز 
• قال ابيييييييييييييييت 
• جدعوا ليهو تفاحه 
• جابوها من بيت السفير الفرنسي في زيمبابوي 
• مسكها بيد واحده 
• ومكنكش في الجواز بالتانيه 
• رفض رفض بات 
• اها قال ليك ود حلة ناس سادومبا اخوهو الكبير شغال في المطار 
• ضربوا ليهو 
• اخر الطياره 
• والقرد قاااااعد
• ابي يفك الجواز اصلو 
• قالوا ليهو العزيزي حرق نفسو 
• كانو ما في زول بتكلم معاهو 
• قالوا ليهو في تلاته جزائريين حرقوا انفسهم 
• والقرد كأنو ماهنا 
• قالوا ليهو في كم مصري حرقوا انفسهم 
• ابي يفك الجواز اصلو 
• حرقوا ليهو قدامو تلاته زيمبابويين 
• يعاين بي قعر عينو 
• وماسك في الجواز قووووووووي 
• ياربي 
• القرد ده يحرقوا ليهو منو عشان يجدع الجواز ده ؟ 
• بخور ؟ 
• قالوا ابدا 
• يحرقوا ليهو كوشه !
• قالوا ابدا
• واحد زيمبابوي عجوووووز 
• قال ليهم نوع القرود دي اسمها ككولار 
• الا تحرقوا ليها دولار 
• ام سادومبا قال ليك صلحت لبستها الافريقيه ومشت 
• اتلفتت علي الناس 
• قالت ليهم كان كدي ياهو الما اداكم الجواز 
• ايسكوتي 
• ايسكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووتي 
• ميش الحضري طلع من كفر البطيخ 
• ومالو كفر البطيخ يا الدلعا دي ؟ 
• البتولد في كفر البطيخ يبقي مصري , ولا اييييييييييييييييييه 
• اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييه
• سادومبا !
• انسوا الموضوع ده 

سلك 
ننساك ! سادومبا انت !
والي لقاء
سلك




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بعد دا كلو ننسي الموضوع ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

استدعى الاتحاد المصري لاعب المريخ وحارس مرمي المنتخب المصري والذي يستعد لمواجة جنوب افريقيا في تصفيات امم افريقيا وهذا وقد أكد رئيس دائرة الكرة عادل ابو جريشة ان استدعاء الاتحاد المصري لاداء واجبه يعد تأكيداً لجاهزية اللاعب ومستواه وخبرته المطلوبة في البطولات القارية ، مشيرا الي ان المريخ كسب حارساً سيكون له الفضل الكبير في مسيرة المريخ .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الكلام دخل الحوش
امممممم ان شاء الله يا ابو جريشة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ساد الانضباط معسكر المريخ بمدينة سته اكتوبر وقد ظل المير الفني حسام البدري متابعاً لكل شئ ، في ذات السياق أكد نائب مدير الكرة مجاهد احمد ان التفاني الكبير افاد نجوم الفريق لموسم حافل بالانتصارات المحلية 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
  حسام : احسنت
مجاهد : قول ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

حسام البدرى يشيد بالعاجى باسكال ويصفه
 بالنجم الاول فى المعسكر الاعدادى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
باسكاااااال يا معلم :263:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الدافي : اعمل علي حجز مقعدي بالتشكيلة 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انت قدرها باذن الله ، مش انت الرفضت عرض الهلال شهر 6 الفات عشان تلعب معانا 
شايفك عملت :eeh: هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

النجم العائد أحمد الباشا

لم اتردد في العودة والوالي قاد المفاوضات .

وجدت اهتماما كبير بليبيا .. والمريخ فقد الانسجام العام الماضي .

اللاعب السوداني مؤهل تماما للاحتراف .. ولن اجلس علي الدكة 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الباشا : دي شنو الثقة العالية دي .. شد حيلك عشان ما يكون كلام في الهواء سااااااااكت
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

بات  متوقعا ان يتم الاعلان عن الخطوات الخاصة بانشاء اتحاد رياضي تكاملي يجمع  دول حوض النيل وعددها عشر دول هي مصر والسودان وكينيا وتنزانيا ويوغندا  وبورندي و رواندا واثيوبيا وارتريا والكنغو وجاء ذلك خلال جلسة نقاش ضمت  رؤساء البعثات المشاركة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حيبقو 11 دولة قرييييييييييييييبا !
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

في  تطور مفاجئ قام المريخ ظهر امس بنقل بيت اللاعبين الذي سيستضيف معسكرات  الفريق للموسم الجديد والذي كان مقرراً له مدينة المهندسين بام درمان الى  مدينة شمبات بالخرطوم بحري.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ممكن عشان أكبر وأفخم ما ارخص ذي بعضيهم ( فهمتو حاجة )
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

قال عضو نادي الهلال الصادق مهدي الذي كسب استئنافه الاخير بخصوص عضوية الهلال انه كطاعن ومتابع علم بان المفوضية بصدد

مخاطبة  مجلس الهلال لمدها بكشوفات العضوية الصادرة من مركزي الطائف والتحرير  مؤكدا بان ذلك الاجراء ليس صحيحا لان مجلس الادارة هو خصم في هذه القضية  وكان الاجدي ان تعمل المفوضية علي التحري بطرقها الخاصة لتنفيذ هذه العضوية  ونحن كطاعنين سنتابع هذا الامر بكل قوة ولن نصمت لاي تجاوز للقانون او  محاولة التشويش علي هذه العضوية ونعلم كافة العضوية وبالارقام والاسماء.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ايوة شععلها زيادة لحدي ما تجونا طالبين الاتحاد معانا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

في ايطار سياسة الانضباط فرض حسام البدري  علي طارق مختار وموسي الزومة متابعة المران من الخارج بعد ان تأخراء عن الوصول الي ارض الملعب وفرض عليهما التدرب تحت اشراف مدرب اللياقة ويلي 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اااااااااااااي دا الشغل دا الشغل ااااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

المنتخب المصري يتوج ببطولة حوض النيل بثلاثية في مرمي يوغندا 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الخبر دا بايت قبل ما تبدأ البطولة من الاساس
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

حسام البدري 

طموحنا يتعدي الدوري المحلي ولذلك نفكر بالصوت المسموع في ضم لاعبينا بالمنتخب 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سمعتو كلام المدرب يا المشتلين الياهم :008: :1 (53): ساااااااااااكت
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

البدري 

كلتشي وساكواها مازالا بعيدين .. وباسكال الاكثر جاهزية في الوقت الراهن 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هووووووووووووي كلتشي وبتاع اوروبا انت ، شدو حيلكم وبطلو نوم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					



  في الاخبار المؤكدة ان تنظيم الصدارة الذي يتراسه طه علي البشير سيعلن وقوفه مع الكاردينال.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هع هع هع تحالف ضد الارباب - وانا مالي -
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

المدرب الصربي للمقاولون العرب 

لا أمانع في مواجهة المريخ ودياً وأعرف الكثير عن الكرة السودانية .

ساكواها لم يفشل مع لوريان الفرنسي والبدري سيعيد اكتشافه .

الجمهور السوداني مدهش .. المدرسة البرازيلية اقعدت الكرة السودانية .. والحضري اكبر مكاسب الاحمر 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دي شهادة من الخارج يا المشتلين انتو  ولمن نجيب :kaso2: من برة ان شاء الله برضو حتشتلو ، اصلو ما عندكم غير الشتل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					


قام  المدير الفني بنادي المريخ الكابتن حسام البدري بتحليل نهائي بطولة حوض  النيل الدولية مساء امس بين المنتخبين المصري واليوغندي باحدى الفضائيات  حيث تم الغاء المران المسائي واكتفى الفريق بمران الظهر.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هوووووووي يا بدري ما تكررها تاني
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

انهت السعودية مشاركتها بكاس امم اسيا بخسارة قاسية امام اليابان بنتيجة 0/5 

تخريمة :

علي قول سلك الله يجازي مازمبي السواها في الجماعة لي هسي ما وقفت 
هاع هاع هاع 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هاع هاع هاع
لكن بجد السعودية 3 كور ما تغلب معقولة 
اظنهم كانو شفقانين علي الملك وما اتمرنو خاااااااالص
تتغلب من الاردن وسوريا .. عجبي والله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*

 المرحلة الثانية
 الأنباء  الواردة من القاهرة أفادت أن المرحلة الأولى من إعداد المريخ انتهت بنجاح  تام ويبدو أن الفرقة الحمراء موعودة هذا العام بموسم استثنائي، فقد شهد  معسكر موفمبيك هذا العام انضباطاً ملحوظاً وجدية في التدريبات بجانب حضور  المحترفين في مواعيدهم التي حددها الجهاز الفني.. ولعل البرنامج الطموح  الذي وضعه البدري والذي سبقه تجمع اللاعبين في الخرطوم خلق نوعاً من  الانسجام بين اللاعبين القدامى والجدد ورغم أن عدداً غير قليل من لاعبي  المريخ ما زال يواصل تدريباته مع المنتخب الا أن المدرب البدري أكد أنهم  بمجرد انضمامهم لزملائهم سيكتمل العقد النضيد للمريخ.. لقد نجحت الفرقة  الحمراء في أداء ثمانية تدريبات خلال الفترة الأولى وهو مؤشر يؤكد نجاح  الفترة الأولى.. ومن بشريات المعسكر الانسجام الكامل بين النسر النيجيري  كلتشي أوسونوا والمهاجم المرعب ساكواها والذي أكد كل من شاهده أن المريخ  موعود بمهاجم من طراز فريد.

 لقد  استعاد كلتشي بريقه وظهر بشكل ملفت خلال فترة الإعداد الأولى.. لقد عانينا  كثيراً في الموسم الماضي برحيل الدبابة البشرية إيداهور والإصابة اللعينة  التي أصابت المهاجمين طمبل وكلتشي. 

موسم  2011 يبدو أنه سيكون مبشراً ولا أريد أن أقول نار منقد ولكن ومن خلال  مجريات فترة الإعداد الأولى والبرنامج الطموح الذي وضعه البدري وضح أن  البرنامج نفذ باحترافية عالية بعكس المعسكرات السابقة والتي أقيمت في نفس  هذا المكان وكانت مسرحاً للتسيب والفوضى والملاسنات بين اللاعبين  والإداريين وظهرت نتائجها خلال الموسم الماضي. 

نتمنى  أن يتواصل الانضباط في فترة التدريبات الثانية على نفس المنوال حتى تحقق  الغرض الذي من أجله أعدت هذه المعسكرات على ضوء التحديات الكبيرة التي  تنتظر الفرقة الحمراء على المستويين المحلي والإفريقي.



الأرباب في الميدان 

يبدو أن الجعلي أرباب القبائل عاوده الحنين، فها هو يظهر من جديد للتربع على القمة الزرقاء.

ديجانقو (أبوتابوت) جاي جاهز موية ونور، والمرة دي جاي محتفظ بالجوكر.

 بعض المشفقين نصحوه بأن يروق المنقة والثالثة واقعة (دورة ثالثة)

الرئيس المستقيل فاجأ المنافسين نيته بالدخول بقوة للجلوس على كرسي الرئاسة الوثير..

 يبدو  أننا موعودون بحلقات مثيرة في لعبة الانتخابات الزرقاء، الأرباب العنيد  صاحب الكلتشات الخطيرة وآخرها الطعن في انتخابات الاتحاد العام.

سيناريو المقصورة أم أسانسير والإذاعة الرقمية والمحترف المليوني سوف تتغير. 

خطة جديدة واستراتيجية لمواجهة القوات الكاردنالية والكيماوية

موعدكم فبراير وأحدث مفاجآت الأرباب وقنابله التي تتفجر بالريموت 

والإثارة والقوة والبعد الإضافي في انتخابات هلال زرقان. 

إذا  كان محمد الشيخ مدني (متعه الله بالصحة والعافية) مشهوراً بأنه أبو  القوانين فإن صلاح أحمد إدريس الأرباب مشهور بأنه أفضل من يجيد الأزمات.

الأرباب عمل فيها حمد لبد حتى تنجلي الأمور نزل بلبس خمسة 

طالب بحصر العضوية القديمة وستشهد الأيام القادمة حركات تجديد ما كانت على البال. 

عملية (تسجلون) والتي تعقبها عملية (تسددون) ثم عملية إخراج اللسان لجماعة (تتفرجون).

الأرباب الخطير قادم بقوة 

وكمان سادومبا سوف يظهر في مطار الخرطوم بصحبة والدته

والكلام ليكم يا المطيرين عينيكم!!

قالوا عودة الأرباب محفوفة بالمخاطر في ظل الضعف البائن في حركة التجديدات. 

نؤكد لكم أن هذا هو الأرباب الما كضاب جااااااااااااكم

قالوا من يريد حكم الهلال عليه التمحيص في الأقوياء والذين كتبوا أسماءهم بأحرف من نور. 

وتاريخ صلاح إدريس يشفع له بقيادة السفينة الزرقاء.

الأرباب يريد أن يكون في قلب الحدث ورغم أنه لم يستعد ولكنه سوف يفوز. 

يكفيه فخراً أن اسمه الحاوي ويعرف كيف يخارج نفسه من الديون المتلتلة. 

النصيحة ليك ياالله الأرباب هو المنقذ الوحيد لهذه الهالة السأبة. 

طوابير الدائنين وصلت موقف أمبدة ودخلت زريبة العيش

توكلوا على الله أيها الأهلة الشرفاء ونصبوا الأرباب. 

قلبي يحدثني بأن هذا العام هو عام الهلال. 

وأكاد أشتم رائحة الكأس الجوي وأرى في منامي عرضة الأرباب بالكأس. 

يا أرباب بعد ما لبنت عايز تديها الطير؟ 

لا رئيس للهلال سوى الأرباب سبب العذاب!
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					



 

قلبي يحدثني بأن هذا العام هو عام الهلال. 

وأكاد أشتم رائحة الكأس الجوي وأرى في منامي عرضة الأرباب بالكأس. 



هههههههههههه امشي راجع طبين اذن وانف وحنجرة خخخخخخخخ






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					




يا أرباب بعد ما لبنت عايز تديها الطير؟ 

لا رئيس للهلال سوى الأرباب سبب العذاب!



ههههههههههه بالغت فيها دي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*

 ده غلط

 *  تحول الهمس الى جهر حول رغبة مدرب المريخ حسام البدري في ضم مهاجم الأهلي  القاهري الليبري فرانسيس وان إدارة المريخ لا تمانع في ذلك! بل وردت أنباء  عن بداية مفاوضات مع فرانسيس لضمه للمريخ في شهر يونيو!!

*  إذا صح هذا الحديث استغرب أن يفكر المدرب حسام البدري في ضم هذا اللاعب  الليبيري الذي لم يثبت جدارته مع الأهلي ولم يحس به أحد في السودان رغم  متابعة الجمهور السوداني لمباريات الأهلي عبر الفضائيات.

*  وثانياً هل وقف البدري على مستويات محترفي المريخ الحاليين حتى يقرر ضم  محترف أجنبي جديد حتماً سيحل محل أحد محترفي المريخ الحاليين؟! 

*  وهل يعلم البدري إن تسحيل الأجانب في شهر يونيو تمنعه القوانين المحلية  ولا يتم ذلك إلا عبر الإعارة وهو تجاوز للقوانين تم ابتداعه من قبل لخدمة  الهلال ثم تم تثبيته!! 

* اللاعب فرانسيس يرغب الأهلي في الاستغناء عنه فكيف سينتقل للمريخ في شهر يونيو عبر الإعارة؟ ومن سيعيره؟ 

* وبالنسبة لمخرج التجنيس فقد صرح وزير الشباب والرياضة بأنهم في طريقهم لإلغاء التجنيس نهائياً.. 

*  المريخ الآن في مرحلة إعداد للموسم الجديد ولا أحسب إن هناك أي تفكير في  ضم لاعبين أجانب جدد لاسيماً إن الجهاز الفني حتى الآن لم يقف على مستويات  الأجانب الذين انضموا للمريخ مؤخراً.. 

*  الحديث عن مهاجم الأهلي فرانسيس ربما يكون قد جاء من خلال (ونسة) في معسكر  المريخ وتم تضخيم الأمر.. ولا أظن إن حسام البدري يمكن أن يتحدث بجدية عن  رغبته في ضم فرانسيس لأن مثل هذا الحديث سيؤثر سلباً على محترفي المريخ  الحاليين فضلاً عن كونه حديثاً سابقاً لأوانه..

*  ولهذا نأمل أن ينفي الجهاز الفني والأخ أبوجريشة أي رغبة للمريخ في ضم  محترف الأهلي حتى تتوقف الأخبار التي بدأت تنتشر عن رغبة المريخ في ضم  محترف الأهلي الليبيري..

*  لا نستبعد أن يكون هذا الخبر الذي ظهر في بعض أجهزة الإعلام المصرية  مدسوساً من الأهلاوية بغرض استدراج المريخ لشراء فرانسيس لأنهم يريدون  التخلص منه ولن يجدوا أي مشتري، ويعتقدون إن رئيس المريخ يملك الكثير من  الأموال ويمكن أن يشتري بضاعتهم الكاسدة بمبالغ كبيرة!



سوار والتجنيس تاني! 

*  وصلتني أكثر من رسالة تفيد بأن عمودي الذي نزل أمس بعنوان (سوار والتجنيس)  جاء مطموساً وغير مقروء، حيث مسحت الطباعة أجزاء كثيرة منه، وطالب البعض  بإعادة نشرالعمود..

* نعتذر للقارئ بسبب الظروف الطارئة للمطبعة المؤقتة حيث تأثرت بعض الصفحات بالطباعة، وأخشى ان تستمر المشكلة حتى في حالة الإعادة.

*  ما جاء في العمود أمس مجرد رأي خاص حول ما يتردد عن التأثير السلبي  للتجنيس على قوة هجوم المنتخب السوداني، وتصريحات الأخ وزير الشباب  والرياضة عن عزمه على مخاطبة رئاسة الجمهورية لإيقاف التجنيس وتقديم رؤية  جديدة حول ضم اللاعبين الأجانب للأندية السودانية، وقد طلب الأخ الوزير من  الجميع الأدلاء بآرائهم.. 

*  قلت إن إيقاف التجنيس لن يحل مشكلة العقم الهجومي في الملاعب السودانية  لأن الأسباب الرئيسية لهذا العقم تتلخص أولاً في البنية العضلية الهشة  للاعب السوداني وإن اللاعب يأتي لأندية القمة كبير السن دون أن يكون قد  تلقى رعاية منذ الصغر لتقوية البنية العضلية عبر مدارس تعليم كرة القدم. 

*  وثانياً افتقار معظم اللاعبين السودانيين للذكاء الكروي المرتبط بالذكاء  الفطري لأن اللاعب الذكي بالفطرة عادة ما يكون متفوقاً دراسياً ولهذا يذهب  للجامعات ودراسة الطب والهندسة ولن يتفرغ للعب كرة القدم بالأندية.. ولهذا  يندر أن تقدّم الأندية لاعبين يحملون درجات علمية رفيعة مثل الدكتواره  والماجستير أو حتى البكالوريوس بعكس ما كان يحدث في الزمن القديم عندما  كانت كشوفات الأندية تضم 40 لاعباً وكانت التسجيلات مفتوحة على مدار العام  دون قيود، ولهذا كان اللاعب المتفوق دراسياً يغيب كيفما شاء بسبب الدراسة  دون أن يتأثر النادي.

*  وثالثاً اللاعب السوداني غير مكتمل المهارات فيندر أن نجد لاعباً أو  مهاجماً يجيد اللعب بالقدمين الاثنتين معاً واستخدام الرأس وإجادة المراوغة  والاستلام والتمرير واللعب بلمسة واحدة.. فاللاعب يأتي كبيراً ناقص  المهارات! 

*  حتى يكون اللاعب متكملاً أو شبه مكتمل المهارات لابد أن يتم إعداده عبر  الأكاديميات ومدارس كرة القدم منذ الصغر، وهذا غير متاح في السودان. 

*  وضربت مثلاً بحراسة المرمى حيث ظل نادي المريخ يعاني من ضعف حراسة المرمى  منذ اعتزال حارسه الموهوب بالفطرة حامد بريمة قبل حوالي 16 سنة، فعلى الرغم  من عدم وجود حراس أجانب او مجنسين بالسودان لم يجد المريخ ضالته من الحراس  السودانيين طوال هذه السنوات حتى اضطر النادي مؤخراً للاستعانة بالحراس  الأجانب.

*  إيقاف التجنيس لن ينجب لنا مهاجمين أو حراس مرمى ممتازين وأعتقد إن المخرج  الوحيد هو إنشاء اكاديميات ومدارس لتعليم كرة القدم مع الاهتمام بالفرق  السنية وتخصيص خبراء لتدريبها واقامة الدوريات المنتظمة لها مع توفير  البنيات الأساسية.

*  اعتقد إن تقليص عدد اللاعبين الأجانب لن يفيد وسيضر بناديي القمة فبدلاً  من استمرار صحوتهما الأخيرة واقترابهما من الفوز بالبطولات القارية سيعودان  لمربع الصفر والخروج من الأدوار الأولى للبطولات الأفريقية كما كان يحدث  في السابق قبل ان نلجأ للتعاقد مع الأجانب.

*  يمكن إلغاء التجنيس مع رفع عدد الأجانب بالأندية إلى خمسة لاعبين وفقا  لقاعدة الفيفا 5/6 واعتقد ان وجود اللاعب الأجنبي الممتاز مع لاعبينا  يساعدهم على التعلم والاجتهاد بغرض الوصول لمستويات المحترفين الأجانب.

*  الفوز على تنزانيا رغم تواضعها نأمل ان يعيد الثقة للاعبين والجهاز  الفني.. وبدلاً من عودة المنتخب للبلاد وفقدان ما اكتسب من لياقة نضم صوتنا  للمطالبين بإطلاق سراح الدوليين لأنديتهم ليشاركوا في المباريات الإعدادية  حتى يصلوا للفورمة المطلوبة.
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*حافظ النور ومجدالدين نجمان  جديدان فى  فريق الأخبار

  سعادتنا  بكم  لا  يمكن وصف  حجمها.
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تألق بالجملة للاعبي المريخ في تدريبات الفترة الثانية من الإعداد 
واصل فريق الكرة بالمريخ تدريباته أمس وذلك من خلال المعسكر التحضيري المقام بفندق موفمبيك بمدينة 6اكتوبر’حيث ركز الجهاز الفني من خلال التدريبات على اللعب الضاغط وعدم ترك مساحة للخصم بجانب إتباع اسلوب اللمسة الواحدة..وشملت تدريبات حسام البدري ومساعده فاروق جبرة كذلك على رفع معدل اللياقة البدنية بالإضافة إلى التهديف المباشر نحو المرمى من داخل وخارج المنطقة المحرمة..الى ذلك فلقد قام البدري امس بفتح التدريبات للإعلام لتغطية المران وستتواصل التغطية الإعلامية حتى الخميس..وتجئ تلك الخطوات من مدرب المريخ تفاديا لتشتيت ذهن اللاعبين..وكانت معظم تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء خلال الفترة الماضية مغلقة امام الإعلاميين. كانتة هنالك محاولات لضم نجوم المريخ المنضوين تحت لواء المنتخب الوطني من خلال المعسكر الإعدادي الحالي..وكان رئيس بعثة المريخ عادل ابوجريشة قد استأذن الجهازين الفني والإداري للمنتخب الوطني للسماح لنجوم المريخ باللحاق بتدريبات الفريق بعد انتهاء مباريات المنتخب الوطني في دورة حوض النيل والتي انتهت امس الاول من خلال أداء السودان لآخر مبارياته في البطولة امام تنزانيا لتحديد المركزين الخامس والسادس.الجدير بالذكر ان تدريبات المريخ خلال اليومين الماضيين شهدت تألقا بالجملة للاعبين خاصة الحضري.فيصل العجب..كليتشي وساكواها.
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

 شهدت تألقا بالجملة للاعبين خاصة الحضري.فيصل العجب..كليتشي وساكواها.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحمر ديل المدرب قال لسة بعيدين يكونو متألقين كيف ؟؟؟؟؟!
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم 
دا نص الخبر






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

البدري 

كلتشي وساكواها مازالا بعيدين .. وباسكال الاكثر جاهزية في الوقت الراهن 





*

----------


## الصفوى

*مشكوريين يا حبيبنا على المجهود
*

----------


## fanan

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					



• القرد جا 
• ختف الجواز من راس التلاجه 
• والجريه الياها 
• حلة ناس سادومبا كلها جاريه ورا القرد 
•






كان ارسلو ليه عدائين ميشو
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*مشكور حافظ النور
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*جزاكم الله خبر على المجهود الرائع يا شباب
                        	*

----------

